# Aggressive Asian forest scorpion



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi I've got a really aggressive Asian forest scorpion it has made a massive burrow in it's enclosure and seems happy enough until you open the lid for spot cleaning and it charges out wanting to kill you lol I bought it wanting to handle it any advice on how to get it to settle down?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

It wont lol they cant be trained or tamed. Besides a life of no handling is a good one


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

afs's are normally very defensive, not aggresive. if you wanted something to hold, you should have bought a Pandinus imperator


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply i guess its a life of no handling then lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

jim251 said:


> Thanks for the reply i guess its a life of no handling then lol.


'til you get addicted and by an emp


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

jim251 said:


> Hi I've got a really aggressive Asian forest scorpion it has made a massive burrow in it's enclosure and seems happy enough until you open the lid for spot cleaning and it charges out wanting to kill you lol I bought it wanting to handle it any advice on how to get it to settle down?


Maybe try a little drop of Scotch in his water bowl mite calm him down a bit.


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would love an emp but they are hard to find near me trust me ive looked and ive got no scotch pmsl.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

jim251 said:


> I would love an emp but they are hard to find near me trust me ive looked and ive got no scotch pmsl.


phone (not email, as they may not reply for days) tss- they usually have emps. tbh, if you really want to handle a scorp, emps are the only game in town- even the other pandinus (cavimanus, dictator, et al) are too aggressive/defensive.


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry im new to this wots TSS :blush:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

jim251 said:


> Sorry im new to this wots TSS :blush:


the spider shop- they have a website, a phone number, & are on this forum. based in wales, but they post. they sex their livestock, too. so look up their website, & see what they've got! edit: just looked there, & they have them, for £18.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

<i>Pandinus imperator</i><br>Imperial Scorpion Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks will take a look now


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree the emps are really the only ones you should handle. A reptile shop keeper in Cardiff told me a scorp takes whatever its walking on as the ground whether its substrate, sand, carpet or skin & they know that there is no point in stinging the ground. Also, they dont want to waste thair venom if they dont need to.

That is only what I have been told, I may have been told that just to make a sale. Please let me know if that is true or not.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

^they don't waste their venom period.
a Het will tag anything that moves, even my P. cavimanus doesn't sting, he just pinches... still draws blood


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
may I ask what species it is as several speceis of heterometrus are called aisen forest and so are some pandinus. the first scorp I got was called an aisen forest although it turned out 2 B an emp


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

fardilis said:


> hiya
> may I ask what species it is as several speceis of heterometrus are called aisen forest and so are some pandinus. the first scorp I got was called an aisen forest although it turned out 2 B an emp


pandinus are ALL african.


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

When I bought I was looking for an emp but couldnt find one and was told this was the next best thing lol I will try and upload a pic so you can see it.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

fardilis said:


> hiya
> may I ask what species it is as several speceis of heterometrus are called aisen forest and so are some pandinus. the first scorp I got was called an aisen forest although it turned out 2 B an emp


 
that sounds like a mistake on your part. yes, it could have been sold as an 'asian forest scorpion' but Pandinus and Hets look very different


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

I hope you can see this pic and advise me Log in | Facebook

sorry i will try again lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

jim251 said:


> I hope you can see this pic and advise me Log in | Facebook


content is currently unavailable.
if it's a pic, there'll be a link which you copy and paste it here


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

try this one lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

*COUGH*Pandinus cavimanus*COUGH*
anybody agree? maybe a Het


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

ahh right do i have to care for it in a different way its dug a massive burrow and seems pretty happy i think wot is het im brand new to keeping scorpions sorry.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

sorry.. i think it's Pandinus cavimanus, but there is a chance it is Heterometrus. i think it's cavimanus (red claw ) because of the red claw believe it or not 
care for it the same..


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

he defo dosent have red claws and looks like a giant forest scorpion after googling the names you gave me.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

jim251 said:


> he defo dosent have red claws and looks like a giant forest scorpion after googling the names you gave me.


look at that pic.. red claw. anyway.

lots go by giant forest scorpion, giant asian scorpion.. generic names like that


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> sorry.. i think it's Pandinus cavimanus, but there is a chance it is Heterometrus. i think it's cavimanus (red claw ) because of the red claw believe it or not
> care for it the same..


plus, the textured (cobblestone) claws- hets have smooth claws, pandinus don't. that's a pandinus of onespecies or other, for sure.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Well mine was really aggersive so I put a little lead on it's tail...calmed right down, even makes me a cup of tea now


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

spidersnake said:


> I agree the emps are really the only ones you should handle. A reptile shop keeper in Cardiff told me a scorp takes whatever its walking on as the ground whether its substrate, sand, carpet or skin & they know that there is no point in stinging the ground. Also, they dont want to waste thair venom if they dont need to.
> 
> That is only what I have been told, I may have been told that just to make a sale. Please let me know if that is true or not.


Ask them to get one of the more aggressive species in and prove their theory, this sounds to me like someone is looking for a sale.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> sorry.. i think it's Pandinus cavimanus, but there is a chance it is Heterometrus. i think it's cavimanus (red claw ) because of the red claw believe it or not
> care for it the same..


i don't think there's a chance of it being a het- the claws aren't smooth, they're textured (bumpy).



jim251 said:


> he defo dosent have red claws


does in those 2 pics.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

so i was right first time... YAY
looks like a female cav.. no dent on the palps


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> plus, the textured (cobblestone) claws- *hets have smooth claws*, pandinus don't. that's a pandinus of onespecies or other, for sure.


Say whaaaat?!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Moonleh said:


> Say whaaaat?!


 
there are no little bumps, like a sand paper texture on a het claw, pandinus have granulation


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> there are no little bumps, like a sand paper texture on a het claw, pandinus have granulation


Heterometrus swammerdami - http://www.spidy.goliathus.com/foto/0707_Heterometrus_swammerdami.jpg
Heterometrus fulvipes - http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=2841
Heterometrus phipsoni - http://scorpiones.pl/gallery/H.phipsoni/Heterometrus phipsoni - dorosły samiec.3.jpg
Heterometrus cyaneus - http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/h_cyaneus.jpg

You were saying?



OP, if you could get a good photo of the chela (claw) and prosoma (head) then we might be able to ID this scorpion properly for you.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Moonleh said:


> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> OP, if you could get a good photo of the chela (claw) and prosoma (head) then we might be able to ID this scorpion properly for you.


 
quite correct.. ignore what i said lol.
they do all have varying levels of granulation on the chelae, i was quite vague there. but yeah, a pic of the chelae especially would help lots, but i am still saying it's P. cav.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Its definitely not Pandinus cavimanus thats for sure haha. Its looking alot like H.spinifer at the moment but a good clear shot of the chela and prosoma as I said will get you a 100% ID


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

except Hets don't have red claws.

the chelae look like Pandinus cavimanus. I'LL PUT A PIC OF MY MAN'S CHELae when i get home, for compariosn.. bare in mind i've not looked at mine for 5 days, it might be a hET, UNTIL WE GET A PIC FROM THE OP, IT'S ANYBODY'S BET REALLY

sorry for shouting, forgot to turn off caps lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> except Hets don't have red claws.
> 
> the chelae look like Pandinus cavimanus. I'LL PUT A PIC OF MY MAN'S CHELae when i get home, for compariosn.. bare in mind i've not looked at mine for 5 days, it might be a hET, UNTIL WE GET A PIC FROM THE OP, IT'S ANYBODY'S BET REALLY
> 
> sorry for shouting, forgot to turn off caps lol


Not really, its not a Pandinus, the shape of the chela is extremely different to those found in Pandinus cavimanus. I could understand if the scorpion was immature as they often have more slender claws when immature but this is a mature scorpion (dark telson) so is certainly not a P.cavimanus.

Even if the claw shape was correct, the granulation on it isn't. Colour wise, colour is about the last thing you look at to differentiate between Pandinus and Heterometrus (and thats ignoring the fact that the OP said the scorpion doesn't have dark claws in real life). Honestly, thats just not a Pandinus sp. we're looking at


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Moonleh said:


> Not really, its not a Pandinus, the shape of the chela is extremely different to those found in Pandinus cavimanus. I could understand if the scorpion was immature as they often have more slender claws when immature but this is a mature scorpion (dark telson) so is certainly not a P.cavimanus.
> 
> Even if the claw shape was correct, the granulation on it isn't. Colour wise, colour is about the last thing you look at to differentiate between Pandinus and Heterometrus (and thats ignoring the fact that the OP said the scorpion doesn't have dark claws in real life). Honestly, thats just not a Pandinus sp. we're looking at


 
as i said, i've not seen mine in a few days, so have forgot ish what it looks like.
there's no need to explain how you can tell it's mature.. i'm not stupid. and the quality of the pics aren't too good, so the white balance could be off, giving bad colours, which may be the case since the claws look red and you don't think it's a Pandinus.
how about you find a pic of a mature P. cav and the Het you think as well as juvie pics? i cba since i'm in the car and the interweb is slow


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi mate, congrats on a lovely looking scorp, I've just got 3 "forrest" scorps and found this site to be quite helpful

The Scorpion Fauna - Gallery : Scorpions of Asia and the Middle East

trouble is it opens your eyes to just how many scorps there are, I know my shopping list grew by about 20 when I viewed the site :lol2:
GL with it, they're definately better for looking at than handling and if a het they're known for being a bit naughty/tempermental and often sold as emps by unscrupilous pet shops :whistling2: watch them as they're great escape artists too, give em a gap and they'll use it :lol2: hope you have lots of enjoyment with him/her, I'm new to scorps myself and have found all 3 asian forrests I have to be great characters : victory:


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

Im not looking to make a sale lol was just wanting advice as im new to keeping scorpions and info i was given by the pet shop wasnt very good, i keep Ts, lizards and snake and this is my first scorpion.Thanks for everyone help and identifying my scorpion for me :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

If you're after more care advice then take a look here: Emperor Scorpion Care Sheet

Its a care sheet I wrote about emperor scorpions, but they require the same care as Heterometrus sp. too (with the exception of Indian Heterometrus, who need it a tad dryer, but yours isn't an Indian species).

Hopefully the care sheet should prove useful to you (as I say, everything in it applies perfectly well to Heterometrus sp.)


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

As Moonleh has advised it's not any indian sp, just follow his link on Emps and your be fine.


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Moonlea

Sorry for taking so long to reply but ive been out adding to my T collection with my new OBT :2thumb: lol ive tried to get the best pics i could of my scorp i hope these ones are better.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I kept an emp without handling her, she was more nervous than aggressive however.

You can do it!


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

: victory:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats a fine _Heterometrus spinifer _you have there jim


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice pics mate im sure wot kind of scorpion mine is yet lol x


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Moonlea so I can use that care sheet you have sent me the :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

jim251 said:


> Im not looking to make a sale lol was just wanting advice as im new to keeping scorpions and info i was given by the pet shop wasnt very good, i keep Ts, lizards and snake and this is my first scorpion.Thanks for everyone help and identifying my scorpion for me :2thumb:


where did somebody try to buy it or whatever?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Moonleh said:


> Thats a fine _Heterometrus spinifer _you have there jim


now i agree it's a Het.
the tail is completely different to a Pandinus too


----------



## jim251 (Jul 8, 2011)

Someone posted saying it sounds like someone was trying to make a sale and I wasn't sure if it was aimed at me lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

jim251 said:


> Someone posted saying it sounds like someone was trying to make a sale and I wasn't sure if it was aimed at me lol


OOER.
oh well, nice scorpion. i'd rather a P. cav or P. imp any day though


----------

